# Metro Trucks



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I was bored so I dug up as many pix of trucks we have added in the past 4 years.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

five more pix


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

and 5 more pix


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

and still more pix


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

still some more I still have about 10 more that I need to resize to add them


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Somebody is a Dodge man.... lol...but I was glad to see the occasional Chevy


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

did you start towing for profit when you are not towing your old rigs? j/k. 
I love old, economical trucks too but geeze, you take that a step further. Congrats


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Metro or Retro? Just kiding man. Seems like quite the operation. Congrats.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice pics, your big into the old school stuff, you and "nicks plowing" should hang out. Lol, I love the decal on the big freight liner that says "Let's Hook Up", very nice touch.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

One question for ya I forgot to ask. As it's hard to find a good used truck in the exact color you want, do you guys paint them or bring them to like maaco or another cheap body shop?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Everything looks great. When did you start a towing business?


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

ProLawn Outdoor;1386048 said:


> One question for ya I forgot to ask. As it's hard to find a good used truck in the exact color you want, do you guys paint them or bring them to like maaco or another cheap body shop?


Red isn't hard to find, but I have had a few painted.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

These are the good picture threads where people actually post a lot of pictures instead of one and then a million comments.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are a few more


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

wow, thats awesome!!


----------



## AMS77 (Aug 20, 2011)

I like the red extended cab dodge in post two. Is it a cummins or gas.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

I love seeing all of the old dodge's keep them rolling


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

John, do you have a mechanic or do you do it yourself


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

AMS77;1386667 said:


> I like the red extended cab dodge in post two. Is it a cummins or gas.


1st gen Cummins


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Superior L & L;1386778 said:


> John, do you have a mechanic or do you do it yourself


Paul,
I use a local shop owned by a buddy from high school


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet man, Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Diggin that dodge rollin on the Nomads. Those rims are sweet. Nice equipment


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dang, How many businesses do you have now Metro?

///


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

White Gardens;1387057 said:


> Dang, How many businesses do you have now Metro?
> 
> ///


Just 2

Landscaping & Towing


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I love the fact that you can tow your own stuff. Great pics and I love the old iron trucks.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

lol this isnt even all of them! (as an attempt to squeeze more pics out of him) hahhah no just kidding! 
Nice fleet! 
I would love to add a flatbed to my fleet! So many uses!


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing your trucks! I like the older stuff myself, it's possible to work on it without an electronics degree, and there's some room under the hood to do it too!

My old man was a mechanic, and years ago had his own shop, wrecker, and plow truck. I've kind of watched for a wrecker for myself, maybe someday.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it looks like your on your way congrats


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

I still want to buy that white ford with the western salter and plow John. Shoot me a PM


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

>


LOVE this truck!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks, that was my personal truck a few years back.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Here are a couple of the skid


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice pusher ! and priced right


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Superior L & L;1388847 said:


> Nice pusher ! and priced right


Paul, yeah they are good guys over there, Alot closer for you though..lol Just picked up a another 10' and 12" from them a few weeks back.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Best part is with all those trucks you probably have as much into them as one shiny new one


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

WilliamOak;1390457 said:


> Best part is with all those trucks you probably have as much into them as one shiny new one


Yes. 8 $5000 trucks make 8 times the money as 1 $40,000 truck.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Equipment looks great! that 1st gen is awesome! :salute:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome trucks Metro! Nice to see old iron out there getting the job done.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Metro Lawn;1390552 said:


> Yes. 8 $5000 trucks make 8 times the money as 1 $40,000 truck.


I have to agree with you on that! The price of new trucks is stupid. 
Bumps and bruises hurt less (but cost the same) on older trucks.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Metro Lawn;1390552 said:


> Yes. 8 $5000 trucks make 8 times the money as 1 $40,000 truck.


That was the thinking I had when I looked at the fleet. I like your setup. 


JohnnyRoyale;1391054 said:


> I have to agree with you on that! The price of new trucks is stupid.
> Bumps and bruises hurt less (but cost the same) on older trucks.




The model you run looks to be effective, and productive.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

how come on some of the trucks the logos and decals look photoshoped on to the trucks like the red IH wrecker? and a couple others too, are some of the decals reflective?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Lookin good Metro! Nice to see you're still growing and you've jumped into towing. Congrats, I love my 1989 Dodge Cummins, good old iron!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

bigbadbrad;1391944 said:


> how come on some of the trucks the logos and decals look photoshoped on to the trucks like the red IH wrecker? and a couple others too, are some of the decals reflective?


The new Ram and the IH both have reflective. The wrecker pic is a photo shop pic from the sign shop. Here is one with the actual lettering.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. Do you have a lot of break downs? I tried using old trucks for a bit, but they weren't reliable enough for me. Honestly, how much do you stick into them each year? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I am just trying to learn from successful people.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Brant'sLawnCare;1392281 said:


> Nice pics. Do you have a lot of break downs? I tried using old trucks for a bit, but they weren't reliable enough for me. Honestly, how much do you stick into them each year? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I am just trying to learn from successful people.


I was thinking the same thing too... We were dumping more money into old equipment fixing all the time then what payments on newer trucks were


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Brant'sLawnCare;1392281 said:


> Nice pics. Do you have a lot of break downs? I tried using old trucks for a bit, but they weren't reliable enough for me. Honestly, how much do you stick into them each year? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I am just trying to learn from successful people.


I've just been reading his thread a little, Most of his stuff is probably old with not too many miles on it. Also He says he takes everything to his buddies shop so that probably saves him a little bit of money too! Everyone who has old equipment has a Budget....EVERYONE Does! Im sure he knows what his limit is.... I know no person in their right mind would drop 3k into a 1980's or earlier truck a month.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Brant'sLawnCare;1392281 said:


> Nice pics. Do you have a lot of break downs? I tried using old trucks for a bit, but they weren't reliable enough for me. Honestly, how much do you stick into them each year? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I am just trying to learn from successful people.


I don't spend any more on the old stuff as I do on the new. Actually I think I spend less because parts are cheaper and easier to fix. Last year was the busiest season we have had in a decade and not even one time did any of my trucks come back on a wrecker. I have basic problems that everyone has like (alternators, batteries, ect). All my trucks are gone through by my mechanic prior to the season, and then about once a month throughout the season. I am big on preventative maintenace. (find it before it breaks) I pulled my repair costs for last winter and found I spent around 6k on repairs for the fleet from Nov-Mar. $2000 of that was rebuilding the front end on newest truck 2007. To think that an old truck is not dependable is just silly. If new stuff did not breakdown, dealerships would not have service departments. If all my trucks were new, I would be spending around 10k a month in payments. That does not include full coverage insurance on each on either... you do the math. Sure, if you buy an old truck and just run the heck out of it and don't take care of it.. it is going to let you down.. same goes for a new one. One last thing, miles on most of my trucks are under 50k even if they are 15 years old. You have to be selective when buying. btw... my repair costs vs. income 1.2%


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Metro Lawn;1392836 said:


> I don't spend any more on the old stuff as I do on the new. Actually I think I spend less because parts are cheaper and easier to fix. Last year was the busiest season we have had in a decade and not even one time did any of my trucks come back on a wrecker. I have basic problems that everyone has like (alternators, batteries, ect). All my trucks are gone through by my mechanic prior to the season, and then about once a month throughout the season. I am big on preventative maintenace. (find it before it breaks) I pulled my repair costs for last winter and found I spent around 6k on repairs for the fleet from Nov-Mar. $2000 of that was rebuilding the front end on newest truck 2007. To think that an old truck is not dependable is just silly. If new stuff did not breakdown, dealerships would not have service departments. If all my trucks were new, I would be spending around 10k a month in payments. That does not include full coverage insurance on each on either... you do the math. Sure, if you buy an old truck and just run the heck out of it and don't take care of it.. it is going to let you down.. same goes for a new one. One last thing, miles on most of my trucks are under 50k even if they are 15 years old. You have to be selective when buying. btw... my repair costs vs. income 1.2%


If your always doing preventative maintenance wouldn't most of your repair costs be in the off season? Your giving us numbers that's why I ask. I spend more then 1.2% and I don't even plow with trucks and we fix 90% of our equipment in house. Now if your telling me you gross over 600k and only spend 6k on repairs, the more power to you.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

You have to understand that that number was for 1 6month period and I think we were pretty lucky with no major breakdowns. I am sure if I went back far enough I could find seasons that we may have hit as high as 25-30%. So far this year (no plowing yet) I have spent over $4000 which comes out to about 20%. Most of this was because I bought like 6 new trucks this summer and I had to do things to get them right before I could put them in service. Most of the plow trucks sit all summer, so they do not cost anything in repairs while sitting. My issue is I need about 6 times as many trucks in the winter as I need in the summer. Having payments to make on all them trucks sitting for 8 months a year would suck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Metro Lawn;1392953 said:


> You have to understand that that number was for 1 6month period and I think we were pretty lucky with no major breakdowns. I am sure if I went back far enough I could find seasons that we may have hit as high as 25-30%. So far this year (no plowing yet) I have spent over $4000 which comes out to about 20%. Most of this was because I bought like 6 new trucks this summer and I had to do things to get them right before I could put them in service. Most of the plow trucks sit all summer, so they do not cost anything in repairs while sitting. My issue is I need about 6 times as many trucks in the winter as I need in the summer. Having payments to make on all them trucks sitting for 8 months a year would suck.


Oh don't worry I understand, most of our stuff sits idle through the summer. When you said 1.2% it sounded like that was a common thing. It seems some years we have basically no problems then others that make you want to give it up.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

here are a few more still


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

how do you keep up with all those keys?
also how do you remember what key goes to what? 

As our fleets getting bigger and bigger we're trying to find the best solution to our key problems!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

you lease that delong guy's dump?


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

is that DLONG's green dump by any chance?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Id say so....


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Woah woah guys! They agreed on a GREAT price and he plans to only use it if he breaks down in the middle of a storm! So he says in the SE Michigan Thread.....I wish i would of thought of that!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Plow man Foster;1397792 said:


> how do you keep up with all those keys?
> also how do you remember what key goes to what?
> 
> As our fleets getting bigger and bigger we're trying to find the best solution to our key problems!


All trucks have 2 sets. We have a lock box at the shop and one at my house for the spares. Each key has a tag with the truck number on one side and the year, make, model, and color on the other.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes, That is Jason's dump. It actually has not even been started since it was dropped off. I may start it and let it run a bit over the weekend.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure if you have the contract or just took the photo there but I'd love to be able to say I plowed Ford Field just once haha.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

xjsnake;1397972 said:


> Not sure if you have the contract or just took the photo there but I'd love to be able to say I plowed Ford Field just once haha.


Been doing Ford Field for 6 years.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Did Jason sell you his truck? Metro how did you get into all this, I'm just a horticulture student while running my company and would like to be like and grow into your size of a company and blower mans company to.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

you have a very impressive fleet, but if you had to pick 1 ideal truck for plowing what would it be?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow nice pics and buisiness going congrats. Would u mind telling us how many snow accounts u service, how many employees and maybe gross sales just trying to get a idea of what a size buisiness like urs produces.


----------



## snowfighter83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Metro Lawn;1397975 said:


> Been doing Ford Field for 6 years.


i striped ford field parking.. make sure u scrape some paint up this year..lol.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Metro Lawn;1397870 said:


> All trucks have 2 sets. We have a lock box at the shop and one at my house for the spares. Each key has a tag with the truck number on one side and the year, make, model, and color on the other.


Thanks thats a great idea. I just ordered some! Along with a "valet style lock box" Says the site...



teamgreendude;1398968 said:


> Did Jason sell you his truck? .


No hes only leasing it for the winter season. Just as a Backup, if one of his trucks go down in the middle of the night. So he said in another thread. Maybe even in this one. I cant remember!


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

lovin the old mopars!


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

sno commander;1399884 said:


> you have a very impressive fleet, but if you had to pick 1 ideal truck for plowing what would it be?


It's a toss up between a 90-93 W250 Cummins/auto reg cab 8' box or the truck I have now which is an 05 Ram 2500 Hemi/auto reg cab 8' box Both push great with excellent power, but I do like the features of the newer truck


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

94gt331;1399935 said:


> Wow nice pics and buisiness going congrats. Would u mind telling us how many snow accounts u service, how many employees and maybe gross sales just trying to get a idea of what a size buisiness like urs produces.


Thanks, from Warren we service around 150 jobs. Over 100 are residential that I sub out. The rest are commercial most of which are industrial sites from 10,000 sq ft to my largest site that is 45 acres. For snow I employ about 20 company workers and a dozen subs. Sales depend on the weather. Last season we grossed a little over 600k but I did not have the 45 acre site then. I use more guys than I really have to, but I want all of our jobs done within 6 hours. I feel that if you take much longer than that you are not giving good customer service.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Due to the slow winter last year, I did not buy much this summer. The wrecker is 4x4 and has a 9.2 Boss V. Jeep is an 86 CJ7 with 14k on it. Loader is a 69 Case that I traded for my ford tractor loader (pusher is new). The dump is a 90 3500 with a 9' Fisher ($3500)


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

and lastly this 03 Ram bought in April with 19k on it 8' Boss


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Good to see older iron still workin' hard!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

How many hours on the loader? Love the pictures


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking good man. Cant wait to see new pics for this year.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice looking ford wrecker do u have any more pics of it?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

love all the dodge trucks


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

viper881;1539852 said:


> How many hours on the loader? Love the pictures


It's so old it doesn't even have a meter..lol Has a big 6 cyl gas engine in it that runs awesome. I added a cab heater and wiper that it also did not have.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

what is that a 12ft pusher on the loader? how does it handle in the snow being a 6 cly and gas


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

A man after my own heart.


Even though I upfit brand new trucks every day, I hate seeing old iron sitting and not working like they were made to.

We do all the work in house, and basically strip and rebuild before sending them out to work.

Awesome thread.


----------

